# Discovery Plus integration



## EmmaM (Feb 18, 2021)

When will time stream 4K have discovery plus integrated so I can save shows in the MY SHOWS section?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

No one knows.


----------



## briguymaine (Mar 17, 2004)

This is the exact reason I'm sending it back. The description is misleading saying that it works will all apps. The basis functionality yes, the more advanced Tivo Stream functions don't.


----------

